# Repentance: the difference between David and Achan



## Michael (Mar 27, 2009)

Would anyone like to elaborate here?

David: "Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight." (Psa 51:4)

Achan: "I have sinned against the LORD God." (Josh 7:20)

Both sinned against God and made similar confessions after being confronted of their sin. By similar confessions I mean that both dropped all other pretenses to proclaim that it was God that they had sinned against. David lost his child but his life was spared and his testimony was exalted as an example of repentance unto life. Achan was stoned and burned.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 27, 2009)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Would anyone like to elaborate here?
> 
> David: "Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight." (Psa 51:4)
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how much one can elaborate on these, except to say that the words "I have sinned against the LORD" aren't a magic formula for repentance. We know clearly from other testimony that David was penitent and a man after God's own heart, and that he enjoyed God's favor. We know also that Achan was stoned and burned. Beyond this we can't say much about Achan, and I don't think it's wise to do much. The fact that he said the right words seems to me to be quite clear evidence that repentance unto life isn't mechanistic. Perhaps that's the lesson to take away.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua 22:20 might help you understand Achan.


----------

